

Start registeri.ng, .NG domains go on sale - elvirs
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2010/12/30/interesti-ng-nigerian-domains-go-on-sale-so-get-registeri-ng/

======
pablohoffman
After checking a few registrars, I found they only sell third-level domains
(.com.ng, .net.ng), not second-level domains (like "amazi.ng") which is
probably what most people here would be interested in.

Example: <http://www.webdomains.com.ng/myaccount/whois.php?step=1>

It's a shame they're missing the opportunity to sell such a nice top-level
domain - or perhaps it's done on purpose?

~~~
elvirs
I think .com.ng kind of domains have been around for a while, the latest news
is that they are going to open .ng domains for everyone, really soon. at least
i believe thats whats going to happen.

------
cjbprime
People should probably stop voting this story up; the .ng domains are not
currently on sale anywhere I can see, and there's no sign that they will be
generally available any time soon.

------
sova
The article mentions 27 registration-capable companies but fails to provide
any names or links. Any voices of experience for which service should I use
for purchasi.ng a Nigerian domain?

~~~
davidradcliffe
The list of registrars is here: <http://www.nira.org.ng/index.php/registrars>.
I looked through the list of the platinum, gold and silver levels and none of
their websites support .ng yet.

------
oewete
Hi, I happen to be a Platinum Registrar [www.websoft.com.ng] & below are
documents regarding the 2nd level .ng domains which are to be auctioned.

<http://www.nira.org.ng/index.php/auction>

[http://nira.org.ng/media/pdf/NIRA%20AUCTION%20PROCESS%20Marc...](http://nira.org.ng/media/pdf/NIRA%20AUCTION%20PROCESS%20March%202010%20v1.pdf)

Its sad that just a minority of Nigerians [0.05%] of a population of
150million have completely destroyed the reputation of an entire nation.
Nonetheless, Websoft has been able to earn the trust of some Fortune 500
companies & hence our selection as the Registrar in Nigeria & we stand
committed to building a New Image of Nigeria & flush out these unscrupulous
elements.

------
pjeide
Should have read the comments first. Just wasted 20 minutes trying to find a
registrar.

~~~
prawn
This is an example of why 90% of the time, I read the HN comments and _then_
decide whether the story is worth checking.

~~~
Vivtek
And when I don't, I usually regret it. Like now.

It would appear that second-level .ng domains might be available, but only for
companies incorporated in Nigeria, which is probably not a bad idea.

~~~
consultutah
I went searching for a registrar as well. There are a couple of ng domains
that might be interesting to use though I'd still be worried about the
Nigerian scam stigma.

------
davidradcliffe
I did a little more research and it looks like the second-level .ng domains
are being sold through an auction slot process. The starting bids are around
$50,000.

~~~
tubecat
Can you cite the source of that?

~~~
davidradcliffe
Direct email from Websoft (<http://websoft-ng.com>)

------
brianbreslin
With the stigma of Nigerian emails scams would you really even want to be
associated with .ng?

~~~
zavulon
I guess one of their goals is to change this stigma by having more legitimate
Nigerian online presence

------
ddemchuk
Nigeria is one of the last countries I would ever trust with any sort of
credit card information. However, if namecheap can nab these as an option,
I'll probably snag a few of them

------
jdeeden
Lame.

